# Gifting  Money to non-family



## Chole (10 Mar 2007)

I am wondering how much money you can gift to a non-family member without interfering with their state benefit. A lady has been doing housework for me for many years and has been a tremendous support to me as well as keeping my life civilized. She is a deserted wife, and is on a pittance from the state. I am coming into some money soon and would like to be able to give her a decent gift, but I don't want to get her into any trouble with tax or reduced state benefits. I'd like to be able to express my appreciation to her while I'm alive, rather than have her wait for my will, because she's older than me. Also, is there any legal and discreet way to do this to minimise diffiuclties - apart from the old brown envelope trick?


----------



## pat127 (10 Mar 2007)

Chole said:


> I am wondering how much money you can gift to a non-family member without interfering with their state benefit. A lady has been doing housework for me for many years and has been a tremendous support to me as well as keeping my life civilized. She is a deserted wife, and is on a pittance from the state. I am coming into some money soon and would like to be able to give her a decent gift, but I don't want to get her into any trouble with tax or reduced state benefits. I'd like to be able to express my appreciation to her while I'm alive, rather than have her wait for my will, because she's older than me. Also, is there any legal and discreet way to do this to minimise diffiuclties - apart from the old brown envelope trick?




There are 2 aspects to be considered, Gift Tax and Social Welfare. Regarding tax see the Table in 

[broken link removed]

The tax-free threshold in 2007 in your situation is €24,841.

Re Social Welfare. You'd need to be specific as to what payment she is actually receiving. That'll depend on when she was first eligible for a payment and how old she is now. Although there are general guidelines covering how savings are treated when it comes to calculating means, different schemes can have slightly different rules.


----------



## Yachtie (10 Mar 2007)

Chole said:


> I am wondering how much money you can gift to a non-family member without interfering with their state benefit. A lady has been doing housework for me for many years and has been a tremendous support to me as well as keeping my life civilized. She is a deserted wife, and is on a pittance from the state. I am coming into some money soon and would like to be able to give her a decent gift, but I don't want to get her into any trouble with tax or reduced state benefits. I'd like to be able to express my appreciation to her while I'm alive, rather than have her wait for my will, because she's older than me. Also, is there any legal and discreet way to do this to minimise diffiuclties - apart from the old brown envelope trick?


 
I wouldn't know anything about this, but just wanted to say that you are a very kind and generous person. It's comforting to know that people still do these things as a 'thank you' gesture. 

I was thinking of giving a small gift to a sales person who was very generous with their time and product information. I just feel that they've done their job extremely well and deserve a little token of appreciation.


----------

